# .NET and More > WPF, WCF, WF >  Facebook Chat API

## Pac_741

Hello does anyone know how to call and implement the facebook chat api ?
I know how to work with other facebook apis but I can not find any documentation for the chat api, I know it is possible because this project : Visual Sage has implemented it.

Thanks in advanced 
Prox

----------


## chris128

Had a google? http://andrew-hite.com/blog/2008/06/...book-chat-api/

----------


## Pac_741

I always search google before comming to this forums,plus take a look at this message from the author: "It’s been quite a while since I wrote this post and I don’t think the code below even works anymore because I haven’t kept up with Facebook’s API changes. So I’ve put the code up on github so anyone can fork it and make fixes if they like.".

Anyways, the code provided by him is not related to the .net framework at all.

----------


## chris128

No but there doesnt seem to be any examples using the .NET framework so thats the best I could find  :Smilie: 
If its an undocumented API and no one has any recent examples then I would say you are out of luck really... My only other suggestion would be to post on the facebook forums but it seems you already have.

----------


## Pac_741

Yeah, I'm looking for help everywhere.
Thanks for your response.

----------

